# Yellowjacket Nest



## Aesir (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, long story short is that we currently have a yellowjacket nest in our wall with two entrances. One is, obviously, outside while the other is in the laundry room.

My father is very much a DIY guy and so doesn't like the idea of hiring someone to get rid of them. He tried to seal up both ends of the nest but that hasn't been effective at all due to the nature of the ground they've burrowed into outside.

So we've since taken to poisoning both ends of the nest which is going quite well in the laundry room since I regularly have to clean up yellowjacket corpses. However, I'm not sure how well it's going on the other end even though there currently seems to be no activity.

Are there any suggestions you guys might have?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First teach him three things. Jellow jackets are of the hornet family. Unlike bees that lose their stingers, jellow jackets, unless the stingers get yanked out somehow, can sting multiple times. 

Yellow jackets are neither bees nor wasps. They are hornets. 

It will not hurt that bad unless he is allergic, the sting and limb swelling will go down. 










I've been stung by lots of things, and even some people so I do not know for sure. I have been swatting yellow jackets off my food in most US states at different times for decades and have never been stung by one. I do know people who messed around two close the colony and the queen (she is in your wall I bet and sent them out to defend) and ended up in the hospital looking like something out of a science fiction film.

Maybe you will get lucky with over the counter pesticides. I would have the yellow pages or Google bookmarked to exterminators though.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

It might be cheaper to DIY this, but it can also be extremely painful. The later it is in the summer season, the more potent, and vicious these little monsters can become.



A relative of mine ran over a nest with his riding mower.


15 minutes later he was dead from several hundred, if not a thousand, stings.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use Sevin dust---works well .

Do be careful----I was nearly killed by those ---thanks to the paramedics I was able to start breathing again.---


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd call Billy (or a local version of him) and call it a day. It can't be too expensive to rid your home of one yellow jacket nest.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Love Billy his momma en em. Great show. 

Found this. See especially the prevention section. Obviously it is a pest control site but good advice. 

http://www.worldwidepest.com/yellow-jacket

ktelly one of the friends I mentioned ran over a nest/colony with a lawn mower and ended up in the hospital. Fall. Vibration must have set them off for some reason. It was most likely not the first time he mowed over them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some have found these hornets buzzing around to be a nuisance too. A few have pushed things to far to the point they have let loose with multiple stingers too. Quite efficiently deadly.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Some have found these hornets buzzing around to be a nuisance too. A few have pushed things to far to the point they have let loose with multiple stingers too. Quite efficiently deadly.


 Yeah. The pesticide for these is a little out of reach for most. And the ones who can afford it usually end up with swarms of them to deal with. :thumbup:


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If the posted suggestions don't help, and you are determined to DIY you might procrastinate until fall.
Cold temps will make them sluggish and easier to deal with, or just wait until winter when they're dormant and you can open up the wall.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Is opening the wall the best way to deal with them? This is the first year I've had a problem with them getting into the wall under the siding and in two areas. I have been hitting the entrances wasp spray which kills some of them. I've been thinking about sealing the entrances with caulk.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to be sure they are dead before sealing up the holes---

Can you put some Sevin into a squeeze bottle and get the powder right into the hole?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

user1007 said:


> Yellow jackets are neither bees nor wasps. They are hornets.



Wasps and hornets are in the same Genus. Its like all the foxes (a red fox is a fox, and a grey fox is a fox, and an arctic fox is a fox same genus, but theyre ALL foxes). 

Hornets AND wasps are BOTH in the Wasp genus. Yes, different species, of course. There is no "hornet" genus.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

noquacks said:


> Wasps and hornets are in the same Genus. Its like all the foxes (a red fox is a fox, and a grey fox is a fox, and an arctic fox is a fox same genus, but theyre ALL foxes).
> 
> Hornets AND wasps are BOTH in the Wasp genus. Yes, different species, of course. There is no "hornet" genus.


lol

thank you....

"bees" - the stinger is a 1 time use.

"wasps" - the stinger is a weapon, and can be used over and over again.


----------



## dabeast (Apr 2, 2013)

I had an issue like this last year they found a small opening under my siding into the basement ceiling joists. I couldn't get spray up under the siding and into the hole so I had to cut the sheet rock.

The small hole in the wall was my test hole to see if it was in the wall and I stuck my finger in there to pull the sheet rock out and I got stung but that was the only one.

I just slowly removed sheet rock until the hive was exposed and then I used my shop vac to remove the hive. The hive was about the size of a basketball. You could hear them buzzing but I didn't have a renter in the basement so nobody knew they were there.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Just don't leave it unchecked for too long...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBHNa0myibs


----------

